# It's called Flattery, BrotherBart



## Danno77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Like my new avatar? I couldn't quite get the pose and expression down. Not to mention that I left my Circa 1995 monster of a laptop at home and had to use my netbook. Didn't want people to think I was TOO weird by retaking it a bunch of times in my office. there are windows on the door, ya know.

Can you tell it's a slow day at work? Kids are celebrating the short day with thanksgiving type festivities.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 22, 2011)

I still see a saw avatar Dan.. :-S


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 22, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I still see a saw avatar Dan.. :-S


it's workin for me. Probably just needs to be refreshed on your end, somehow, someway...

Old one showed up for me on a thread, and I hit refresh and the new one popped up.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 22, 2011)

I love it


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 22, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I love it


we'll see if I can really stick with it, but the idea is to pretty much copy all my hearth.com pals. I'll start with the easy ones. Now to get ahold of a wood splitter (already got the milk crate)...


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 22, 2011)

Ahhhhhh....that's the best You did a great job...
I bet your collegues thought you were crazy taking your own pic.... :lol:


----------



## Thistle (Nov 22, 2011)

LOL great job Danno. You need to take another one with a can of Natty Light (Just not at work though)  ;-)


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> LOL great job Danno. You need to take another one with a can of Natty Light (Just not at work though)  ;-)


lol, will do. (but, yeah, definitely not at work!)


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 22, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great idea . . . can't wait to see the one where you put on a lot of shiny silver jewelry and dangle over the railing of the cruise ship at sunset while exclaiming "I'm Queen of the World."


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2011)

Love it!

Can't wait to see the Gamma one.  :lol:


----------



## Thistle (Nov 22, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lol:  no kidding  :lol:


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 22, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Love it!
> 
> Can't wait to see the Gamma one.  :lol:



*perk*


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pfft. I'm just gonna photoshop my picture, just like she did, LOL!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 22, 2011)

You freaking buggerz....what..is it pick on the Gamma day???  

Nothing was photoshopped on my avatar Dan.....swear...
Jake....to the shoe....dammit.... :gulp: 

 :lol:  :lol:  :cheese:


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 22, 2011)

Maleficent is off limits!    Love the current av though.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 22, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Maleficent is off limits!    Love the current av though.


Lol, yours will be easy. I plan on just taking a reallllly close up pictures of my eyes...What ever happened to that avatar, anyway?


----------



## Dix (Nov 22, 2011)

I love it. Ask for a sticky in "picture Perfect"  :coolsmile: 

Changed mine, the old one was to easy


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 22, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> ...What ever happened to that avatar, anyway?


  light saber accident


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 23, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> I love it. Ask for a sticky in "picture Perfect"  :coolsmile:
> 
> Changed mine, the old one was to easy


This one is easy, too. Best friend races, just have to find my cowboy hat...


----------



## Dix (Nov 23, 2011)

With paints???? How cool !!


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 23, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> With paints???? How cool !!


Well, I don't look like you, so why should the horse look like yours?!?!
Come to think of it, maybe it would be funnier if I use his little pony.


----------



## Dix (Nov 23, 2011)

LOL, that it "wood"  :lol:


----------



## webbie (Nov 23, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look, as long as IseeDead can supply me with some of the tanning lotion his avatar uses....I'll be golden...in more ways than one!


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 23, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm voting for you to dress up with the cowboy hat and a My Little Pony . . . heck . . . might as well go all the way and wear some chaps and grow a big ol' moustache.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 23, 2011)

It took me quite a while to even get the joke...I'm a little slow eh and you have too much free time! ;-)


----------



## Jags (Nov 23, 2011)

I want to see your impression of Craigs AV.  Bet ya can't pull off the "cute" factor.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 23, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> I want to see your impression of Craigs AV.  Bet ya can't pull off the "cute" factor.



I'd almost be willing to pay to see that one . . . especially when Danno gets his hair done so it curls like Craig's kid/grandkid avatar.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a red wig you can borrow..  

or does Delta still have that one???


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 23, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I have a red wig you can borrow..
> 
> or does Delta still have that one???



wearing it as we speak....it's so "me"


----------

